# Port A Jetties



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

This was last week off the jetties. 8/3/10


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice, what bait? which jetty? I tried the last 4 days and couldnt buy a bite, had one eat but didnt hook up.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Nice Fish*

I was out there last Friday thru Sunday and saw the Tarpon at the end of the North Jetty. There were quite a few of them. How do you target them if you don't mind me asking? We did not hook up with anything out there for the first time. Congrats on the nice fish.


----------

